# Convertible top switch and rear defroster switch?



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone know if this dash switch is in the same place?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Jared,

For a 65 it is.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks. Anyone know about 1970?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Convertible Top / Rear Defogger / Rear Window (Wagon) are all in the same place since they're incompatible with each other

From the 70 Service manual.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

O52 said:


> Convertible Top / Rear Defogger / Rear Window (Wagon) are all in the same place since they're incompatible with each other
> 
> From the 70 Service manual.
> 
> View attachment 146898


Awesome. Thanks!


----------

